# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Glijmiddel, alternatief voor glijmiddel

## Gatogoloso

Zowel mijn vriendin als mijn minnares willen graag in hun kont geneukt worden vaker dan in hun vagina. Maar zij vragen zich af of de glijmiddelen die in winkels/drogisterijen verkrijgbaar zijn wel zo gezond zijn, of ze niet schadelijk zijn voor hun darmflora en of er geen goede alternatieven zijn.
Is het verstandig om bijv. olijfolie of massageolie ervoor in de plaats te gebruiken?

----------

